# [Gorio] - A Mystical Safari: Siquijor Island, Apo Island and Dumaguete Philippines



## gregie27

Ive always been intrigued with talisman, myths, spiritual healers and black magic. Growing up as child comics, tv, MGB and stories from our elders gave meaning to this imagination. In a funny way I love the thought of being scared and it still continues up to this date.

Last long weekend I needed a break from the usual parties and spend the 3 days off to be inspired! Good thing my friend Harold and Weng are in town and we were up for an Adventure. Join me as we embark on a Mystical light chasing Safari to Siquijor Island, Apo Island and Dumagauete.


ISO 100 l 17mm l f8 l 1/125" l CPL l .9 ND GRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27

I've never seen such a big sun rising in the horizon. I was surprised with this view and it took my breath away. Amazing!

In the town of Maluay,Zamboangita 35 kms away from Dumaguete you can reach Malatapay Market. Inside the busy part of Maluay, you can see the port going to Apo Island. We went there around 4am to catch a boat so we can shoot sunrise at the other side of Apo. Unfortunately, locals find the shark infested waters and strong waves too perilous to have a trip that early. So just to wait and kill time we shot sunrise at Malatapay coastal. Good thing there are interesting foreground at that area and the sunrise isnt that bad at all! See the island there? Thats Apo!

ISO 100 l 19mm l f11 l 30" l ND8 l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27

Built in the year 1870, another century  old religious heritage is the St. Francis of Assisi Bell Tower and Church. Made up mostly of corals, the church is located in the town of Siquijor, Siquijor near the local pier. It was intentionally positioned there to give the guests and travelers a grand Siquijodnon welcome with blessings and goodwill upon arrival at the Siquijor Pier. The church has its own watch tower or bell tower built to protect and forewarn the island folks of approaching pirates and other adversaries. - Siquijor Tourism

ISO 50 l 17mm l f11 l .5" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27

Apo Island, a small and pristine island that offers fantastic snorkelling and some of the best diving in the Philippines. This Island has some lovely and scenic view with a magnificent and good assorment of dive sites. Stunning and outstanding hard and soft corals are all around and enormous table corals, stag horns, brain corals and fire corals can be seen. You will also encounter lovely beaches and a tranquil, relaxing atmosphere, as no automobiles are allowed on the island. The waters around Apo Island are calm due to the unique coral formations that also attract an array of marine life, making this an ideal diving location. - Apo Island - Homepage

ISO 50 l 17mm l f11 l 5" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27

The 350 STEPS traversing down Casaroro constitutes of lush greens, cool breeze and sound of birds echoing! This must be one of the tallest and awesome falls Ive been too. I almost forgot about Hagimit haha. Its so clean and the rock formations are just great! Now, The PAIN starts at 200 steps going up!

Casaroro falls is hidden deep inside the province of Valencia. Going there you have to rent a van (pho600-1000/ 20$) or drive from Dumaguete City roughly around 12km away. Theres only so much road going to Casaroro falls then you have to walk/hike for another 20-30min to reach the entrance. Theres a fee worth 10bucks, just a small amount to help the local government preserve and maintain the surroundings.


ISO 50 l 17mm l f11 l 8" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## Nikkor

Love. Them. All.


----------



## gregie27

We went there on a Sunday around 9am and the church was packed with devotees and locals attending the mass. We waited for it to finish so I could take pictures of the altar and the interiors of the church. We noticed how old the details on the floor and paints on the ceiling. They were not restored at all. You can actually smell that distinct "old wood"; inside the church.

St. Isidore Labradore Church; Convent in Lazi is known as the biggest convent in the whole of Asia. Its conceptualization and construction began in 1857 by Augustinian Recollects and was completed by Filipino artisans in the year 1884. In the 1970s, both the church and the convent were declared National Historical Shrines - Siquijor Tourism


ISO 100 l 17mm l f11 l 1/100" l CPL l .9 ND GRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27

The primary mode of transportation in Dumaguete are motorbikes. One of the coolest sights while we were in the city is the parking space of the new Robinson's! mall The entire front space is used only to park motorbikes and they have their own valet parking system.



ISO 50 l 17mm l f11 l 30" l 5DMK2 l 17-40L






ISO 100 l 17mm l f13 l 30" l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27

After shooting sunset at the other side of Apo, the one facing Dumaguete, I quickly ran to this part. This is the opposite side of Apo Island where the strong waves are at that time. It's twilight already and I was only able to shoot 5-7 images. Most of the images shot were long exposures and also did an ocular for the sunrise the following day.

​
ISO 200 l 17mm l f11 l 10" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## Yemme

gregie27 said:


>




Bravo!  I love these... wow!:greenpbl:


----------



## gregie27

thanks yemme!

This beautiful falls is just 2 kilometers outside of Lazi. It does not have a spectacular drop but the water is so clean and fresh and the pools so deep that it makes for excellent swimming. Its just a short walk from the parking area - 10 peso fee for cars and 5 pesos for motorbikes. Cross the road and walk down a series of concrete steps to the first pool.

It is deep enough to dive from the shore. You can go up two more levels and reach equally beautiful pools but they do not seem to be as deep. Week ends get crowded but you can have the place to yourself on weekdays. The crystal blue color is really surprising to find this close to town - Siquijor Tourism


ISO 50 l 21mm l f16 l 1" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## gregie27

My first sunset in Apo Island I had a hard time shooting this one because of that big boulder at the center. Water level is rising fast that night and just before the sun sets in the horizon I managed to shoot one last photo.

ISO 50 l 19mm l f11 l 2" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------



## Yemme

Whoa .... I love them... The second is grand to me.  It's just a wonderful structural piece of art.


----------



## gregie27

Yemme said:


> Whoa .... I love them... The second is grand to me.  It's just a wonderful structural piece of art.



Thanks yemme, Happy new year!:thumbup:


----------



## gregie27

Salagdoong Beach Resort, Maria, Philippines  what does this vacation spot hold?

Sitting 6-kilometers northeast of its city location, Maria, accessible through the port of Larena, the government-run Salagdoong Beach Resort boasts of its beautiful scenic treasures. Its shorelines could be considered its most loved views with its white sand, crystal-clear waters, and refreshing breeze.

Over at the Salagdoong Beach Resort, there is an islet close by. Its beautiful to row to, and look back over at Salagdoongs magnificent beachfront, which only leaves you gasping for more of Salagdoong, tucked mysteriously further amidst the coves. Salagdoong Beach Resort satisfies this urge as it provides all the amenities and services for tourists. This includes package tours in and through the private islands best spots. - Siquijor Tourism


ISO 100 l 25mm l f11 l 1/100" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L​


----------



## Jankster

beautiful shots!!!


----------



## Yemme

*Yemme puts her feet in the water*  I can feel the warmth... Much better than cold  %#$#@%&$ NYC...  Happy New year and I like this image, great composition.


----------



## gregie27

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!*​This was shot on the 2nd floor, I thought it's used for their choir but instead it's a bodega! I was scared with the integrity of the wood and stairs that time because most of it is chipped off and BLACK MOLDS are present, but what the hell I bet the scene up there is worth it haha

We went there on a Sunday around 9am and the church was packed with devotees and locals attending the mass. We waited for it to finish so I could take pictures of the altar and the interiors of the church. We noticed how old the details on the floor and paints on the ceiling. They were not restored at all. You can actually smell that distinct "old wood" inside the church.

"St. Isidore Labradore Church; Convent in Lazi is known as the biggest convent in the whole of Asia. Its conceptualization and construction began in 1857 by Augustinian Recollects and was completed by Filipino artisans in the year 1884. In the 1970s, both the church and the convent were declared National Historical Shrines" - Siquijor Tourism


ISO 50 l 22mm l f16 l 10" l CPL l 5DMK2 l 17-40L​


----------



## Yemme

Oh my... Beautiful... Absolutely Beautiful.  The aging and color plus the perspective.  If you took pictures of the alter post them asap.


----------



## Starkast

Makes we want to go there. thannks.


----------



## gregie27

Yemme said:


> Oh my... Beautiful... Absolutely Beautiful.  The aging and color plus the perspective.  If you took pictures of the alter post them asap.





Starkast said:


> Makes we want to go there. thannks.



thanks yemme and starkast! will upload them once i finished pp-ing them.


----------



## gregie27

Gandang tanghali kaibigan More narration, more pictures please

We went there on a Sunday around 9am and the church was packed with devotees and locals attending the mass. We waited for it to finish so I could take pictures of the altar and the interiors of the church. We noticed how old the details on the floor and paints on the ceiling. They were not restored at all. You can actually smell that distinct "old wood" inside the church. 

"St. Isidore Labradore Church; Convent in Lazi is known as the biggest convent in the whole of Asia. Its conceptualization and construction began in 1857 by Augustinian Recollects and was completed by Filipino artisans in the year 1884. In the 1970s, both the church and the convent were declared National Historical Shrines" - Siquijor Tourism


ISO 50 l 17mm l f16 l 10" l CPL l 5DMK2 l 17-40L





​


----------



## gregie27

is the 1st image I took when i reached Apo island. I was at awe looking at this cliff with its multiple and well defined layers. It was shaped by time and it really is the work of Nature. My only wish is that the locals would continue to preserve Apo and it will give them more in return. 

Apo Island, a small and pristine island that offers fantastic snorkelling and some of the best diving in the Philippines. This Island has some lovely and scenic view with a magnificent and good assorment of dive sites. Stunning and outstanding hard and soft corals are all around and enormous table corals, stag horns, brain corals and fire corals can be seen. You will also encounter lovely beaches and a tranquil, relaxing atmosphere, as no automobiles are allowed on the island. The waters around Apo Island are calm due to the unique coral formations that also attract an array of marine life, making this an ideal diving location. - Apo Island - Homepage 


ISO 100 l 17mm l f9 l 1/50" l CPL l .9 NDGRAD SE l 5DMK2 l 17-40L


----------

